# Help with Concrete CounterTops



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I am in the process of building a kitchen in my barn and would like to install in place concrete countertops. Does anyone have any experience with which sack crete to buy and where to get it at? I have called my local places and didnt get any good info. I read that the white portland sand concrete works well but that is a morter not a concrete. I think it needs to be 5000-7000# concrete. Anyone here that has done this before?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Lots of youtube videos out there about concrete counter tops. I thought about doing them when I did our kitchen, but went with granite instead. Post up some pictures if you decide to make them.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't watch the youtube videos. I will post pictures of the kitchen when it's complete.


----------



## Ro Man (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't use sack crete. Research on how to do it to make your own mix. My rough mixture is 66 pounds of sand, 22 pounds of portland cement, 44 pounds of aggregate(pea gravel). I would practice before you go and try a Kitchen. Lots of varibles.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

It has been a while but I built my own 16' poured in place outdoor kitchen countertop. I believe i used just plain cement, no rock. I used extra bracing under a plywood form with melamine form edge where the cement will be exposed. I also used the light weight aluminum wire mesh. I also used the cement die Lowe's sells that is a reddish brown. Just pour in the mix as instructions dictate and the top comes out colored throughout. I originally used a floor sealer but have started just using floor wax about once ever 2-3 months. When things are safe to take the forms off, that is the time to rub out any rough spots the forms left. Good luck, Gary


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

I purchased a book on the subject back when I thought about going into business making concrete countertops. The book was written by a guy named Fu **** or something. There is a web-site for a company called the SBC, Something Better Corporation, check there for supplies and cool ideas. They have a ton of dyes and tools and some pointers


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

The mediators edited the word T-a-n-g


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I have done a little more research and quick-crete makes a special concrete just for cuntertops. If I cant buy it anywhere localy I will take Ro-Man's advice and mix it myself. I installed 3/4" plywood on the tops of the cabinets. I am going to use the melamine for the outer edge forms. I also plan to put a cattle panel with 4"x4" squars in the form for extra strength.


----------



## Ro Man (Mar 31, 2006)

The mixture was for a cubic foot by the way. I have not done pour in place. You will need a moisture barrier on the bottom. I would use remesh for strength. I would also research using carbon fibers for strength. I almost never use steel for strenght unless I am worried about weak spots. Before you do a pour in place you better make sure you are good with a trowel.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I have done several of them with TXI Maximizer concrete. I have also used the Buddy Rhodes mix. Maximizer is a good mix that's not too expensive. You may want to look into using an acrylic additive to add some extra strength. The cattle pen will work well for reinforcement. If you're acid staining, remember a little acid goes a long way, so start with a diluted mix and add as necessary. You can't un-stain it. It's a fun project as long at you're not doing it in some old rich lady's kitchen!!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Check out www.diynetwork.com.

They have a couple of projects that involve concrete counters/vanities.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*Update*

Just wanted to give an update on my concrete countertops.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks. I will post some pictures of the tops when all of the sanding is complete. I am hoping to have the kitchen complete in about six weeks. I have too many irons in the fire.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good so far, keep it up!


----------

